# Near Miss report



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the person who witnessed the near miss should write the report. 
They asked me for a second hand report so, I did the best I could:

Two electricians supervised by Suncoast Power were installing Electrical Metallic Tubing for components associated with IR 23-25. The electrical superintendent was the designated watch for people entering under the catwalk the electricians were working. One BCAD employee, sitting in a Broward County truck was also observing the area and had been for over an hour before the incident.
Electrician #1 straddled the side guard placing one foot on the catwalk and his knee on the non-moving, partially installed conveyor belt. Electrician #1 mis-judged the height of the side guard and pinched the right side of his scrotum between the top of the side guard and his pubic bone. He was startled by the sensation and reflexively extended his foot suddenly contacting the 3’ piece of electrical metallic tubing electrician #2 was handling. Electrician #2 lost grip of the approximately 3’ section ¾” electrical metallic tubing with one thread less fitting on one end causing it to roll off of the end of the catwalk. 
The section of the ¾” tubing with the thread less fitting was calculated to weigh 20 ounces. The electrical tubing rolled off of the catwalk horizontally and due to the weight of the thread less fitting began to rotate and orient slightly vertical. The tubing was at an approximate 20-degree angle when it contacted the concrete floor. Also, during the involuntary reflex of electrician #1, the following items were dislodged from the catwalk work area: 3- 3/8” fender washers, 2- ¼” fender washers, 1 ¼” x ½” machine screw and one #2 pencil. These items were photographed and cataloged by a second BCAD employee.
The electrical superintendent witnessed the entire incident and was unable to locate any person or public or private property moving within 50’ of the IR 23- 25 area.
Electrician #1 was requested by electrician #2 to manually self-examine himself for broken skin, chafing or bruising. Upon conclusion of electrician #1 extensive manual self-examination, it was concluded that only mild perspiration and slight evidence of what electrician #1 and electrician #2 described as Gold Bond powder was observed. Electrician #1 confided that his right testicle has been undescended since birth and therefore not contacted during the incident. 
The entire electrical crew were briefed on the incident and instructed to maintain an arm’s reach plus 2’ or as much distance as practical between others when working in close proximity or others.
Also, in addition to a designated watch person, areas under catwalks will be coned off if at all practical
Also, the crew was instructed to not straddle side guards but rather step over or use a sit and slide method.
Electrician #1 voluntary self-terminated from the project.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

story.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool story bro.


seriously, though, why write all that crap down when you can just send them the video ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Starts at 30 seconds. A couple of days ago. Not sure if it's one of 99 jobs. :smile:

Other than the glass a hammer also dropped down.

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1411645&binId=1.1203428&playlistPageNum=1


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Sounds like guys I work with, except for the part where one was sorry and felt remorse and then quit. 
Ours is more likely to be one gooses the other one with a 3 foot long piece of emt. Or smacks someone hard enough to cause a testicle to re-ascend.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> Electrician #1 voluntary self-terminated from the project.



I'd say electrician #1 is happy names were omitted to protect the embarassed.....


But, damn, nobody likes pinching a nut, especially at the wrong time! Which is every time!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Starts at 30 seconds. A couple of days ago. Not sure if it's one of 99 jobs. :smile:
> 
> Other than the glass a hammer also dropped down.
> 
> https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1411645&binId=1.1203428&playlistPageNum=1


WOW, that guy is nuts!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty harsh that guy self-terminated. No harm, no foul. Siht happens, it's a construction site (or whatever) for cryin' out loud. That's why you wear your "lid n shields", and pay attention. Maybe a little caution tape too.
And that's the reason I don't work under anybody, for any reason.
I seen worse stuff, fall from higher places.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Pretty harsh that guy self-terminated. No harm, no foul. Siht happens, it's a construction site (or whatever) for cryin' out loud. That's why you wear your "lid n shields", and pay attention. Maybe a little caution tape too.


Yeah boy, pinching a nut was bad enough!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah boy, pinching a nut was bad enough!


There's PPE for that, shoulda been wearing his "athletic supporter".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> There's PPE for that, shoulda been wearing his "athletic supporter".


That's one piece of PPE I've never worn at work.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Cow said:


> I'd say electrician #1 is happy names were omitted to protect the embarassed.....
> 
> 
> But, damn, nobody likes pinching a nut, especially at the wrong time! Which is every time!!!!




Happened to me years ago slipped crossing a railing. Grew a third nut and accident report got left out on a managers desk. Next day there were 3 nuts glued to my hard hat, locker, tool box, etc. 80% of the staff is female who found it funny as hell knowing that I turn red real easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> Happened to me years ago slipped crossing a railing. Grew a third nut and accident report got left out on a managers desk. Next day there were 3 nuts glued to my hard hat, locker, tool box, etc. 80% of the staff is female who found it funny as hell knowing that I turn red real easy.


I'd have asked if they'd kiss it and make it better, then see who turns red.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's one piece of PPE I've never worn at work.


Might be worth the consideration? If that were an OSHA reportable, it could be future apparel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Might be worth the consideration? If that were an OSHA reportable, it could be future apparel.


They don't make those in my size, the boys are far too big for that type attire.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They don't make those in my size, the boys are far too big for that type attire.


Never mind, can't post the image for some reason.
But......that reminds me of a South Park episode. Involving Randy.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd have asked if they'd kiss it and make it better, then see who turns red.


Then there would be #metoo all over the place and a lawsuit against you. Remember its not sexual harassment if it is woman to man but man to woman is...


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

pudge565 said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have asked if they'd kiss it and make it better, then see who turns red.
> ...


Less worried about HR than i would be about them accepting. British accent seems to bring out the worst in some ladys.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

gpop said:


> Less worried about HR than i would be about them accepting. British accent seems to bring out the worst in some ladys.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

wildleg said:


> seriously, though, why write all that crap down when you can just send them the video ?


because in most places they have a no camera policy! and taking pics or videos can cet you in a world of $#!t


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

they tried for years to force us to leave our cell phones at home under threat of termination until one of our workers lost their son in an accident and the ensuing court battle left the management wincing every time they walked past the parents


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

gnuuser said:


> they tried for years to force us to leave our cell phones at home under threat of termination until one of our workers lost their son in an accident and the ensuing court battle left the management wincing every time they walked past the parents





Some of us get free cell phones others can get a company cell for 20 a month (might be 15) complain that you need one and they will give you a freeby.
Phones come with cameras and internet disabled. We can jump on the company wireless but that means they get to see everything you are looking at. (personal cell phones can be used on breaks in certain areas)


There's also 20+ outside lines so people can get hold of you it just takes longer to find you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Never mind, can't post the image for some reason.
> But......that reminds me of a South Park episode. Involving Randy.


I couldn't post a pic here either without getting tossed out or I show ya!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Then there would be #metoo all over the place and a lawsuit against you. Remember its not sexual harassment if it is woman to man but man to woman is...


Maybe maybe not, depends on the female.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> Less worried about HR than i would be about them accepting. British accent seems to bring out the worst in some ladys.


Were they that homely?

Just have to close your eyes some of those homely ones are extremely talented!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Were they that homely?
> 
> Just have to close your eyes some of those homely ones are extremely talented!


Yeah, but ya gotta open them sometime. :vs_whistle:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I couldn't post a pic here either without getting tossed out or I show ya!


Yeah......nah......it's cool.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> because in most places they have a no camera policy! and taking pics or videos can cet you in a world of $#!t


Got that right. The refinery I worked at would bring up "industrial espionage" charges if you got caught with an "unauthorized" camera.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Yeah, but ya gotta open them sometime. :vs_whistle:


Afterwards!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Were they that homely?
> 
> Just have to close your eyes some of those homely ones are extremely talented!


homely? may also equal stanky. Bring a can of Lysol:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> homely? may also equal stanky. Bring a can of Lysol:vs_laugh:


I alway sheard it was a Listerine wash after!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> because in most places they have a no camera policy! and taking pics or videos can cet you in a world of $#!t





joebanana said:


> Got that right. The refinery I worked at would bring up "industrial espionage" charges if you got caught with an "unauthorized" camera.


The National Labor Relations Board has ruled that blanket no recording policies are illegal under the National Labor Relations Act as it prohibits or discourages the participation in protected activities such as union organizing and documenting workplace hazards.

https://www.benefitnews.com/opinion/nlrb-rules-that-workplace-recording-prohibitions-are-unlawful


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

im gonna send this to the union rep at the plant 
he'll post the message that they can stick their policy in their @$$


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> The National Labor Relations Board has ruled that blanket no recording policies are illegal under the National Labor Relations Act as it prohibits or discourages the participation in protected activities such as union organizing and documenting workplace hazards.
> 
> https://www.benefitnews.com/opinion/nlrb-rules-that-workplace-recording-prohibitions-are-unlawful


Too bad the NLRB doesn't make laws. That's Congress's job. Just another blatant governmental overreach issue. Like when gun runner **** Holder said people with MMJ cards couldn't own guns.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Too bad the NLRB doesn't make laws. That's Congress's job. Just another blatant governmental overreach issue. Like when gun runner **** Holder said people with MMJ cards couldn't own guns.


Yup the NLRB is not part of the legislative branch of government, they are in fact a part of the judicial branch meaning they interpret and enforce the laws passed by the legislative branch. These determinations have come from court cases and as such set legal precedent that other courts usually use to determine rulings in similar cases.

Well using marijuana by federal law does make you a prohibited person so if you use it, legally, you are now a prohibited person and can not purchase or possess a firearm or ammunition. It does not matter whether it is legal in your state for medicinal or recreational use as federally it is still a schedule I drug. Oh and if you do use because it is legal in your state, whether for medicinal uses or recreationally and you lie on the federal form and say you do not you have committed unsworn falsification to authorities, basically purjury, and if caught you could be convicted and end up being a prohibited person anyway.

That being said, I do not agree with marijuana being a schedule I drug in the first place. It does have medicinal uses which bars it from being a schedule I drug in the first place. Beyond that there are every day uses such as paper, which is much more sustainable than wood paper, hemp rope, clothing, and so many other every day items. But that is a discussion for the controversial talk sub forum...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Yup the NLRB is not part of the legislative branch of government, they are in fact a part of the judicial branch meaning they interpret and enforce the laws passed by the legislative branch. These determinations have come from court cases and as such set legal precedent that other courts usually use to determine rulings in similar cases.
> 
> Well using marijuana by federal law does make you a prohibited person so if you use it, legally, you are now a prohibited person and can not purchase or possess a firearm or ammunition. It does not matter whether it is legal in your state for medicinal or recreational use as federally it is still a schedule I drug. Oh and if you do use because it is legal in your state, whether for medicinal uses or recreationally and you lie on the federal form and say you do not you have committed unsworn falsification to authorities, basically purjury, and if caught you could be convicted and end up being a prohibited person anyway.
> 
> That being said, I do not agree with marijuana being a schedule I drug in the first place. It does have medicinal uses which bars it from being a schedule I drug in the first place. Beyond that there are every day uses such as paper, which is much more sustainable than wood paper, hemp rope, clothing, and so many other every day items. But that is a discussion for the controversial talk sub forum...


But if you're a certified alcoholic, it's perfectly fine to own all the guns you want to.
Go figure.
If people understood the reason cannabis is illegal,(corporate greed, and ownership of a newspaper publishing company) (and racism) I think the "laws" would be different.
For example: Drug use, abuse, and addiction is a medical condition, not a criminal act. Criminalizing a medical condition is a criminal act.
The "war on 'some' drugs" is in actuality, treason, it's a "war" on US Citizens who disagree with governmental policy. Declaring a "war" on an inanimate object, is the epitome of insanity.
Cannabis is no more a "drug" than sugar.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

joebanana said:


> But if you're a certified alcoholic, it's perfectly fine to own all the guns you want to.
> Go figure.
> If people understood the reason cannabis is illegal,(corporate greed, and ownership of a newspaper publishing company) (and racism) I think the "laws" would be different.
> For example: Drug use, abuse, and addiction is a medical condition, not a criminal act. Criminalizing a medical condition is a criminal act.
> ...


Nope, abusing alcohol also makes you a prohibited person. You should probably familiarize yourself with this form. https://www.atf.gov/firearms/docs/4...n-record-over-counter-atf-form-53009/download

Alcohol is a depressant so being addicted to or abusing it makes on a prohibited person the same an weed.

Again, I agree with your statements on weed, it should not be illegal.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Almost sounds like what I heard today..

Rigger #1 improperly attempted to lower an 8" sized back flow preventer weighing 800#.
As bolts were removed, it immediately broke free and fell 6' to the floor, narrowly missing a co-worker.
This, Opp's was not repotered due to last weeks 4 story rooftop fire dept extraction of his coworker after an old air raid siren fell upon him crushing his leg. 

You know how it goes, OSHA is to busy to keep writing things up.. We be in a rush to get things done around here..


----------

